# Nur Ärger mit USV von APC



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Hallo,

eine Frage an euch:
Benutzt ihr an eurem Arbeitsrechner eine USV ?

Hintergrund:

Innerhalb von 6 Jahren ist mir nun die dritte USV (Farikat APC) abgefackelt. Laut APC hilft nur (kostenpflichtiger) Austausch.
Jetzt überlege ich, ob sich eine USV im Bürobereich für Stand-Alone
oder Client - PC wirklich lohnt.
Bisher habe ich immer nur Ärger mit den USV gehabt, aber noch keinen
Stromausfall.....

Was ist eure Meinung?
Keine USV, nur Überspannungsschutz, z.B. in der Steckdosenleiste,
oder USV eines anderen Fabrikats ?

Danke für eure Meinungen.

JM.


----------



## seeba (6 September 2005)

Am Server oder Workstations (also richtige CAD-Plätze usw.) Online-USV'en und am Arbeitsplatz nur Blitzschutz... Das reicht!


----------



## MatMer (6 September 2005)

Wir haben auch an den einzelnen Workstation im Büro keine USV und die anderen sind alles reine Softwareentwickler, also nur am PC.

Der Serverraum ist abgesichert, dann hatten wir jetzt noch eine defekte USV hier rumstehen, aber die wurde jetzt entsorgt.


----------



## knabi (6 September 2005)

APC-USVs haben in der Branche einen eher schlechten Ruf, ob man eine USV wirklich benötigt, muß jeder selber entscheiden. Früher stand in jedem LAN-Schrank eine, nur um die Switche bei Laune zu halten. Selbst Datenverluste heutzutage kaum noch auf, selbst wenn der Rechner wegen eines Stromausfalls "abschmiert" (natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, die Software ist vernünftig konfiguriert - d.h., daß regelmäßige Auto-Speicherungen laufen. Ich würde darauf verzichten. Wir haben in unserem Mittelständischen Unternehmen gar keine USV im Einsatz.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 September 2005)

JM schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eure Meinung?
> Keine USV, nur Überspannungsschutz, z.B. in der Steckdosenleiste,
> oder USV eines anderen Fabrikats ?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
am Arbeitsplatz ist normalerweise keine USV
erforderlich. Die Gefahr eines Datenverlustes 
ist durch das Abschmieren von Windows größer 
als durch einen Stromausfall.

Wir haben USVs von http://www.effekta.de im 
Einsatz, jedoch nur zu Absicherung unserer Server. 
Dort halten wir USVs allerdings für wichtig, 
besonders wenn auf dem Server Client-Server-
Applikationen laufen und nur einmal täglich 
gesichert wird.

Bei der Lebensdauer der Akkus ist die Temperatur 
wichtig. Z. B. halten die 10-Jahres-Akkus von 
Effekta bei durchschnittlich 30° nur noch ca. 5 Jahre 
statt der 10 Jahre bei 20° oder 22°.

Wenn also die Sonne den ganzen Sommer auf
die USV (die von APC ist womöglich auch noch 
schwarz lakiert) knallt, dann verkürzt das die 
AKKU-Lebensdauer erheblich.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

*APC - nur Ärger*

kann meinen Vorschreibern nur zustimmen.

Am Einzelarbeistplatz sollte man dem Datenverslust durch
regelmässiges / automatisches Backup begegnen.

Wie oft hat man schonmal einen Stromausfall ?
Da sind unmotivierte Windows - Abstürze weitaus häufiger,
und dagegen hilft ne USV bekanntlich nicht ;-)

Noch ein Wort zu APC:
Die Konsumergeräte (sprich: unter 1000 Euro) sind nach meiner Erfahrung
alles Schrott!
Dann lieber das Geld in ein bandlaufwerk, Zip - Laufwerk oder sonstwas 
zur Datensicherung anlegen, das ist besser!


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 September 2005)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Eine gute USV kostet gutes Geld.

Mein Tip --> www.j-schneider.de

Deutscher Hersteller, Top-Produkte.


----------



## edi (20 September 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben einige Masterguard ( früher Siemens) zu laufen.
Leider noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen.

Hat jemand die Dinger in Betrieb ?

MfG

edi


----------

